# What’s the Consensus?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/draft2005/agg_draft.html

The link pretty much shows who different websites think the Knicks will take. It is mostly Taft and Fyre with 1 appearance of Petro.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

until splitter officially withdraws , i am going to say him , he makes the most sense to draft.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

i think either splitter or vasquez are the best two big guys we could hope for at #8. vasquez is in, lets see if splitter stays.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> i think either splitter or vasquez are the best two big guys we could hope for at #8. vasquez is in, lets see if splitter stays.


i just cant see isiah drafting a euro, i think he'll go Frye which will be a bust. I just hope he grabs a hs'er with the later 2 picks, rather than some ok guy who at best will become a role player.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> i just cant see isiah drafting a euro, i think he'll go Frye which will be a bust. I just hope he grabs a hs'er with the later 2 picks, rather than some ok guy who at best will become a role player.


I think its Frye or Granger....Dont know why you feel so strongly Frye will be a bust...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its the 20th and splitter is still in ...if he's in the draft after tomorrow , its official ...and i honestly cant see thomas passing on splitter to draft frye...they are the same size and splitter is 2 years younger and by all accounts a better player right now ...plus he is defensive minded.

all the mock have him going #1 next season ...if frye was given a 5th year it would be hard to imagine the same would be true for him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> its the 20th and splitter is still in ...if he's in the draft after tomorrow , its official ...and i honestly cant see thomas passing on splitter to draft frye...they are the same size and splitter is 2 years younger and by all accounts a better player right now ...plus he is defensive minded.
> 
> all the mock have him going #1 next season ...if frye was given a 5th year it would be hard to imagine the same would be true for him.



scratch that ...splitter is about to go.

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ius_and_kleiza_will_be_in_draft_splitter_out/ 



> According to Draft Daily's Adam Miller who spoke with Herb Rudoy, Tiago Splitter will be pulled out of the draft and leave Martynas Andriuskevicius in the draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Trade Tim Thomas for Jalen Rose and draft Joey Graham. Then trade Penny for Theo Ratliff. 

A backcourt rotation of Starbury, Crawford, Graham, Rose and Ariza would be much better. At least Graham and Rose are athletic and will play D. The Knicks don't have caproom till Houston is off the books anyway.

PG - Stephon Marbury/No. 30 (Luther Head, John Gilchrist, Julius Hodge, Anthony Roberson, Nate Robinson or Salim Stoudamire)
SG - Jamal Crawford/Joey Graham
SF - Jalen Rose/Trevor Ariza/JYD
PF - Michael Sweetney/Maurice Taylor
C - Theo Ratliff/Kurt Thomas/Malik Rose


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> scratch that ...splitter is about to go.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ius_and_kleiza_will_be_in_draft_splitter_out/


Wow.Baby Bynum and the big Russian are staying in..interesting...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> Trade Tim Thomas for Jalen Rose and draft Joey Graham. Then trade Penny for Theo Ratliff.
> 
> A backcourt rotation of Starbury, Crawford, Graham, Rose and Ariza would be much better. At least Graham and Rose are athletic and will play D. The Knicks don't have caproom till Houston is off the books anyway.


Why would the Knicks take down an extra year of crazy salary fo Jalen Rose??
You think hes worth 17 million per?At least TT is expiring..Layden no longer works here..

It will be interesting what Zeke does with those 2 expiring contracts..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

truth said:


> Why would the Knicks take down an extra year of crazy salary fo Jalen Rose??
> You think hes worth 17 million per?At least TT is expiring..Layden no longer works here..
> 
> It will be interesting what Zeke does with those 2 expiring contracts..


See, at least Jalen Rose sounds hungry (or he did from his interview with Stephen A. Smith today). I mean, I don't care what you get for Penny and Tim, but get someone who can play. The Knicks are never going to get great players for Tim and Penny, but if they get a few overpaid guys who can at least play, that's better than nothing (which is what those two are). Those guys are overpaid and don't even produce. 

I'd rather have Rose and Ratliff, because the Knicks won't be under the cap, until Houston is gone. Which is still 3 years from now.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> See, at least Jalen Rose sounds hungry (or he did from his interview with Stephen A. Smith today). I mean, I don't care what you get for Penny and Tim, but get someone who can play. The Knicks are never going to get great players for Tim and Penny, but if they get a few overpaid guys who can at least play, that's better than nothing (which is what those two are). Those guys are overpaid and don't even produce.
> 
> I'd rather have Rose and Ratliff, because the Knicks won't be under the cap, until Houston is gone. Which is still 3 years from now.


you are right the knicks need at least one more guy who can play , last season they had 2 holes in their starting line up and thats hard to overcome.

if the raptors took rose in a straight up deal for penny it would help ...although i think the knicks should aim higher. they should try and get lucky like the raptors and the warriors did last year and hope there is a team needing a quick rebuild ...they could clean up with penny and TT.

the nba isn't like baseball ...almost every team has a chance the 1st day of the season and then playing the games tell them different and some teams then choose to start over. 2 ending contracts like that could be worth alot in that situation...although penny if contracts weren't a concern would be dealt in a heartbeat for a bag of chips.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

im still holding out hope for vasquez, but if not him just go with the BPA, graham, wright, etc.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Haha no way in hell is portland stupid enought to give up ratliff for Penny.....

OR MAYBE THEY ARE MUAHAHA, about time we f'd someone instead of getting f'd all the time.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Haha no way in hell is portland stupid enought to give up ratliff for Penny.....
> 
> OR MAYBE THEY ARE MUAHAHA, about time we f'd someone instead of getting f'd all the time.



id do it if i was portland, because they have no chance of anything this year, and they would clear lots of cap room up for next year. ratliff could help us alot but its just another contract to pile on and he's not young, so i dunno.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Debt Collector said:


> id do it if i was portland, because they have no chance of anything this year, and they would clear lots of cap room up for next year. ratliff could help us alot but its just another contract to pile on and he's not young, so i dunno.


if portland moves Ratliff for penny,they will probably want to stick us with patterson as well..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

man would we get raped capwise with that one.

i really want the much cheaper przybilla though, he tore us up badly. too bad we got nothing that could possibly land him


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Weasel said:


> http://www.nba.com/draft2005/agg_draft.html
> 
> The link pretty much shows who different websites think the Knicks will take. It is mostly Taft and Fyre with 1 appearance of Petro.



The guy who thinks we are getting Petro must be a tremendous retard.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> The guy who thinks we are getting Petro must be a tremendous retard.


LMFAO :biggrin:


----------

